# AT Hunting Weekend #1



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie & Philip,

Looks like we have plenty of options for the long weekend.
1st prize would be that ranch with the Nyassa strain wildebeest though.

I just spoke to that client of mine in Ellisras and he said we must make a plan to come whack a few Eland cows and other female animals. They don't have permission to eat his grass and he'll give us a half decent price for them.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Time is going to slow to my liking. I am getting ready to hunt in December. Got new bow, have to shoot something.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Tell me about it!

I'm so desperate to go hunting that I'm thinking about stalking ducks on the dam near my house!

There's an echo in my freezer but then again, there's an echo in my wallet at the moment too.

How are the plans coming? Please e-mail the pricelist so I can start working on "the Boss":wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I asked Pieter to fax me the price list but he still hasn't. He said the prices might change in the new year but he hasn't decided yet. 

Phillip and I talked about this coming together the other day. We have the good fortune to be able to have fasilities like Baobab and surrounding farms. Baobad has a great campsite with a ablution block. There is eight hides on the farm with two great bowhuting only farms close by. We could accommodate quite a bit of people and hunters. Call it a Bowhunting Convention if you will.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ja Bossie,

Getting anything out of a farmer is like pulling teeth.
The only time you get a farmer to move with some speed is by telling him it's dinner time, saying that his farm is on fire and letting him know that there's a diesel special at the garage.

If we book now, he must keep the 07 pricing for us. That's the way the business works.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Ja Bossie,
> 
> Getting anything out of a farmer is like pulling teeth.
> The only time you get a farmer to move with some speed is by telling him it's dinner time, saying that his farm is on fire and letting him know that there's a diesel special at the garage.
> ...


Yes we seriously have to choose a date so I can book.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey mates, *you stretch my nose longer and longer*
This evening I will book my flight. I can get a arriving at Cape Town at 28.July and leaving S.A. also from Cape Town at 17.August.
Please let me know what time I can stay together with you, so I can made a plan for other meetings ( I will not bother you to long with my visit ) :wink:
I am very nervously to see you all, it is the same feeling like by my first $%%&/


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Did someone say there was a special on Diesel?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry, Ryan. The only Diesel on special is last year's Pearson bow!

For us KZNatalians, it is about 1600km round trip. Unfortunately for a weekend, this is a bit heavy. 

Frank is coming over from Germany, though...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Sorry, Ryan. The only Diesel on special is last year's Pearson bow!
> 
> For us KZNatalians, it is about 1600km round trip. Unfortunately for a weekend, this is a bit heavy.
> 
> Frank is coming over from Germany, though...


Long, long weekend:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

James,

If us Gautengers can come down to KZN for a weekend by the sea, I'm sure you Natalians can come to us for a long weekend by the hunting camp?:wink:

1600km's is nothing if the company is good, the coffee fresh and the padkos delicious. It's also a scenic drive. Not like the JHB - Bloemfontein slog.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

ASG,

You are right, I have driven down there on a few occasions just for the weekend.


James, you are your own boss after all. The only person standing in your way could be the missus. Bring her along. I'm sure she will enjoy the great companionship that the gentlemen on the forum & family have to offer. By the way dont forget your camera....... I wont forget mine. I'm sure there will be some great photography opportunities.......


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Any dates come up for discussion yet.....*



Bushkey said:


> Yes we seriously have to choose a date so I can book.


You guy's have my attention...We only live once?

Come now Matatazela...:secret:I dont want to be the only Scotsman there.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Sorry, Ryan. The only Diesel on special is last year's Pearson bow!
> 
> For us KZNatalians, it is about 1600km round trip. Unfortunately for a weekend, this is a bit heavy.
> 
> Frank is coming over from Germany, though...


James,

Probably I coming from Cape Town with a car to the meeting.
I will visit in Cape Town township " my brother from another mother ":wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ja boys...

Frank's making a huge effort to fly out here from Germany and I'm going to be hunting Waterbuck at the time so we need some English speaking representation at the July/August gathering!

The following year we can do a KZN weekend. Just be sure to arrange this weekend during the sardine run and preferably at Cape Vidal or Mapelane.
Due to the "humidity" I unfortunately won't be able to shoot my bow but the hunting of big GT's in the surf should be good.:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bowhunting Convention/hunting/etc date*

Frank,
The ''official'' date is out!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

ASG said:


> Ja boys...
> 
> Frank's making a huge effort to fly out here from Germany and I'm going to be hunting Waterbuck at the time so we need some English speaking representation at the July/August gathering!


Craig,

you all can speak Afrikaans this is not a problem for my !!
After three dop`s and a hot potato in my mouth, I can also speak Afrikaans with you :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Craig,
> 
> you all can speak Afrikaans this is not a problem for my !!
> After three dop`s and a hot potato in my mouth, I can also speak Afrikaans with you :wink:




Seriously though, I think that the "bowhunting convention" is going to be legendary!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Engee

Are you also at this convention ?
I hope yes:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I really hope that I can make it Frank! I dont think that my Liver or Bank Manager is so enthusiastic, but I surely am!!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Count me in
Bossie, Philiph let me know the date:wink:
Doppie Doppie
Groete
Stefan (Enos):wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*ENO's*



mogodu said:


> Count me in
> Bossie, Philiph let me know the date:wink:
> Doppie Doppie
> Groete
> Stefan (Enos):wink:


Eno's(with Stefan's permission I will explain why we call him ENO's) at this stage it will be the 7-10 August 2008.
Groete
Philip


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

ASG said:


> James,
> 
> 1600km's is nothing if the company is good, the coffee fresh and the padkos delicious. It's also a scenic drive. Not like the JHB - Bloemfontein slog.


We do the bloem to JHB and back slogon a Sunday to shoot a 720 We must be mad:zip:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Are we still on I started my year planning today.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ja manne,

This weekend has to happen ASAP. If not, we can go hunting at one of my clients to get those freezers full.

I've cancelled my Waterbuck hunt to rather be a part of history in Tzaneen.


----------

